# Weitere Investitionen! :D



## Leckerlie (10. April 2010)

Hey buffies!
Nachdem ich nun nen neuen Rechner und einen neuen Fernseher hab kommt das nächste was neu muss: Monitor!
Hab mir nun den hier ausgeguckt: http://www.amazon.de/LG-W2261VP-Widescreen-Monitor-Kontrastverh%C3%A4ltnis/dp/B0028KGKJA weil ich halt einen mit full hd haben will und mit hdmi anschluss. Ausserdem sollten 22 zoll reichen.. ich denke für den Preis ist der top
Hat jemand erfahrungen damit bzw. kann mir irgendwelche anderen empfehlungen geben?

Danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Knallfix (10. April 2010)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall zu einem Monitor mit etwas unspektakulärerem Rahmen raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (13. April 2010)

Link

Den hab ich und mit dem bin ich auch recht zufrieden. Vor allem die automatische Angleichung des Kontrastes an das Bild (Wenn gewünscht) sorgt für sehr schöne und strahlende Farben, wobei ich anmerken muss, dass das Bild dadurch etwas dunkel werden kann.

Das zweite coole am Bildschirm ist, dass er 120hz hat. Einerseits ist auf diesem Weg 3D Vision möglich, andererseits sieht alles in 120hz einfach flüssiger und angenehmer für das Auge aus.


----------

